
Show HN: Notification bot for Product Hunt projects building in #24hrstartup - niksib
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/trackly-2
======
niksib
Hello there I built this project in the #24hrstartup challenge. I spent 10
hours on development and have a working product, I did not think that I am
capable of such.=

So about the project: When I launched my first project, I refresh the page
every 3-4 minutes for seeing new upvotes, it was a little strained. Put if
it's true

I created Trackly for solving this problem, now if you launch the project on
PH and moved away from the computer you don't need to worry about how my
project is there. Just subscribe on the project in Trackly and receive
notifications about new updates.

